# narrow guage ties for 332?



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of a company that makes narrow guage type ties for 332 track? I'm not talkin' about the euro type that aristo or accucraft make but actual narrow guage style ties that is used on code 250 stuff. I was comparing the two styles and there is quite a difference in tie size and spacing.

I know, i know why not just just buy code 250 if i want "real" narrow guage ties. But it just doesn't work for me. Between the kids, dog, deer and the bear (yes bear) the original code 250 rail i had just took a beating. The 332 holds up far better.

Also does anyone know of a decent 332 track guage? My aristo one is ok, but I'm on the lookout for another.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess not.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some ties that I bought that are designed for code 332 rail (they are really loose on my code 250!) However, they are flat individual ties and won't take much punishment. (On that basis, I won't go and look where they came from.)


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not aware of any actually labeled as narrow gauge for code 332. Seeing as few have responded here, maybe they don't exist at the moment.

I hear you on wildlife and how rough they can be with code 250. Elk are a big problem for our 250 rail. Thankfully the bears typically stay away from the layout (no food around it). One young one managed to get into our cabin several years ago though









I'm not sure how well 332 would hold up to our elk any differently then 250. Them suckers are heavy!


Our track is Llagas Creek code 250 with their "narrow gauge" ties. The nickel silver rail bends when stepped on by an elk, but the ties have remained undamaged.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I run American standard gauge trains. However, Aristo offers two types of track; which is just a difference in the ties. You can get the standard gauge track, or narrow gauge track which has wider ties with greater spacing between the ties. I am sure that AML offers the same choice. I recently got a great deal on 6' flexible AML track, but had to get it with the "narrow gauge" ties. Now I do not know what "scale" narrow gauge the ties match. I suspect they match the LGB track that has been around for years, and matches the European narrow gauge track. Although not exact perhaps for American narrow gauge, it clearly is closer to the correct size and spacing than is the "standard" American gauge track.

Ed


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A typical narrow gauge tie (for 3' gauge track) ranged from 6' to 7' long, with 6' 6" being the predominant length. The best-looking narrow gauge-ish ties I've seen for code 332 rail are the old Kalamazoo tie strips that I believe are now sold by Heartland Locomotive Works. They're about the same length, width, and spacing as the LGB ties, but because they're cut squarer, they look larger. They've also got accurate spike and tie-plate details, unlike the "european" look of the Aristo and LGB "narrow gauge" tie strips. 

Later, 

K


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Not sure if you're into shopping internationally...

Our "local" 332 track is imported from South Africa and the supplier has the ties cast here in New Zealand. RSA and NZ are 3'6" guage so at 1:24 they scale to 10" W x 6" 11" L. Spacing is 2' 4". 


For 20.3 this would be 9" x 5' 10" and 2' spacing.


I tried some Aristo track in them and its a snug fit but definitely doable. As you can see they come in pairs.











If you want to follow up send me a PM and I can put you in contact with the supplier.


Cheers
Neil


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I think the main difference between European and US narrow gauge is, the US nailed down their track on tie plates, while in Europe they tend to use nuts to screw them to the sleepers. 

Of course a tie should look different in 1 : 20,3 scale than in 1 : 22,5 or 1 : 29. I have the impression, generally US- 3 feet ties are longer than European Metre gauge ties. Once your eyes are traine to prototype ties, you´ll find it funny, to see a 1 : 20,3 US loco on Swiss type metre gauge track

Mr. Heyn from Germany offers various ties for the LGB type rails http://www.modellbau-heyn.de/neuers...dex-1.html

I must admit, I very much prefer Code 250 profiles.Either in Nickel silver or in steel. I know, next month an ad will appear in German large scale mags, with a BMW standing on this track. 










The above example is code 250 miha-modell steel rail, made in Germany. on the left with wooden sleepers, Ozark tie plates, Llagas creek spikes.
On the right with the sleepers as supplied from the maker. the rail is more or less identical at the foot with Llagas creek. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Juergen's post points out a very important topic. There are a few different takes on the tie/sleeper lenght in the US on the 3' gauge lines. Some were initially laid with shorter crossties as in Europe, but some were longer. Also, in the case of the Ohio River and Western, by about 1906, when any ties were replaced, standard gauge 8' ties were used, making for interesting looking track.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Simply look at the many milion picture in the net. e.G. http://www.westernrailimages.com/De...ande-Railroad-1/7173220_GRouJ#518170933_ExqzE That does not look like LGB track or their various copies. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

